# Time to start scouting



## goose_killer90 (Jan 16, 2004)

We will be starting to scout here pretty soon finding out where the deer are going to be hanging around and where they are at. When do all of you guys start scouting?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Usually around the first of August I'll get the itch when the air starts to cool off at night and fall is in the air. 8) Won't be long now. :beer:


----------

